# Ubuntu Gutsy dualhead help



## bohsocks (May 11, 2008)

I have an HP laptop with VGA-Out and an ATI (Radeon Mobility 9100IP) card.... it worked fine to connect my laptop to my TV through MergedFB in feisty.....

There are a number of reasons I want to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy (Trevino's repo is half-dead, ipod-convenience for my iPhone, compiz ccsm, etc.) but when I do I lose my MergedFB obviously... and cannot figure out how to get my dual-monitors back.

Since my card is pre-9500, fglrx doesn't work for me.....

When I have my VGA cable connected (to my new Vizio with a RGB(VGA) input.... Xrandr doesn't recognize it as being connected..... 

I have had no success editing my xorg.conf on my own... because I have no idea what I'm doing... but I'm hoping that's the key to getting this to work.....

Here is my current xorg.conf:


> Section "Device"
> Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]"
> Driver		"ati"
> BusID		"PCI:1:5:0"
> ...



Here is what I have tried:


> Section "Device"
> Identifier  "radeon0"
> Driver      "ati"
> BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
> ...



Here are some of the edits I've tried... to no success!!!!!


> Section "Device"
> Identifier  "radeon0"
> Driver      "ati"
> BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"
> ...


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 11, 2008)

Put Windows XP back on it. That will help.


----------



## bohsocks (May 11, 2008)

Hey, good idea, guy.

Does anyone have any actual suggestions or help or is this forum full of d-bags like this one?


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2008)

Unfortunately there are a few in every forum.  Here are a couple of links I found searching for MergedFB on google.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/MergedFB


----------



## bohsocks (May 11, 2008)

Okay well that's good.  Thank you very much 

Unfortunately MergedFB worked fine in Feisty Fawn (7.04) but was removed in the next version (Gutsy, 7.10)

I'm having issues getting anything else to work since my standby, MergedFB, is no longer an option.

Thank you very much


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2008)

I see, can't guarentee you will find anything helpful, but when I played around with Feisty, I used a guide I found online, here is a Gutsy guide from the same source.

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 11, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Put Windows XP back on it. That will help.



If you have nothing useful to add please don't reply.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 12, 2008)

bohsocks said:


> Hey, good idea, guy.
> 
> Does anyone have any actual suggestions or help or is this forum full of d-bags like this one?



Linux community...so hostile! 



DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you have nothing useful to add please don't reply.



It was useful. You don't think it would work on his laptop or something?


----------



## xfire (May 12, 2008)

Did you try it with the latest ubuntu(Hardy Henon) and Gusty isnt really that good. Fiesty was good but Gusty had a few problems with compiz integration.Havent tried hardy henon though.


----------

